# Moebius Viper mk I



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Was just over at Entertainment Earth, and they have the new (old?) Viper listed for March 2013 delivery.
That's pretty soon, is this correct? What have you guys heard?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not quite that soon, we had hoped that early. Look for it early Summer.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Summer is going to be an awesome time to build vipers!:thumbsup:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Between the Battlestar Pegasus, the Batmobile/Tumbler, and the Nautilus from Pegasus Models, a summer delivery for the Viper will be just fine.
Thanks for stopping by and giving us the correct info.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

*TOS Galactica models*

MOEBIUS.....

As a child of the 60's and young man of the 70's who grew up watching the show's who's subject matter you've recently given us in the form of these AWESOME model kits,( BTW I would have killed for at the time) I want to thank you for what you've given us already, and also for what you have in store for us soon.
My question is, is there any chance we could possibly see, (at some point)
A Galactica shuttle kit, and Landram kit?:thumbsup:
Hopefully in the same scale as the Viper and Raider???

THANKS so much, and please consider these if not already in the works?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

bane-7 said:


> MOEBIUS.....
> 
> As a child of the 60's and young man of the 70's who grew up watching the show's who's subject matter you've recently given us in the form of these AWESOME model kits,( BTW I would have killed for at the time) I want to thank you for what you've given us already, and also for what you have in store for us soon.
> My question is, is there any chance we could possibly see, (at some point)
> ...


Well, Considering that the Colonial Shuttle is 110 feet long and so a 1/32 Scale shuttle would be 41.25 inches long, then I would highly doubt that.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow....
Had no idea the shuttle was supposed to be that long...
Well...if that's the case, then a kit in the same scale would be abit to big... oh well.
A smaller scale for the shuttle then.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

bane-7 said:


> MOEBIUS.....
> My question is, is there any chance we could possibly see, (at some point)
> A Galactica shuttle kit, and Landram kit?:thumbsup:
> Hopefully in the same scale as the Viper and Raider???
> ...


I'd love to see the Landram done. Since the track assembly was ether the same type
or so close to that used in the Snowcat's chassis I'd think alot of the Chariots lower parts could be carried over to this kit. We can only hope and how many times has Moebius made us very happy with new offerings......:thumbsup:


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea.....with figures to:thumbsup:


----------

